# Need some help with an I.D., please...



## nateyboy (Feb 22, 2009)

I picked up this frame and some parts over the weekend and was hoping someone here could help me identify it and/or give an approximate age. Please note the unusual seatpost and 1-piece handlebar/stem. The chainring bolts on from the outside to the 1-piece crank. Included was a pair of solid wood rims (no hubs or spokes), one Goodyear 28" singletube tire, and one fender. The frame appears to be structurally sound (and built like a tank). The dark spots in some of the photos are bits of glossy black paint (not holes). Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## sam (Feb 22, 2009)

looks to have a block not roller chain---this would point to early or/pre1900.The luggs and clip headset look english---remember England did supply lots of builders(world wide) with these parts.Is the crank a single piece or 2 part?


----------



## nateyboy (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thank you Sam!*

I have no idea what a 2-piece crank is. I only knew of 1 and 3 piece. How do I tell? Any other distinguishing characteristics? Thanks again!


----------



## sam (Feb 23, 2009)

the Arm oppsite the sprocket would be removeable.


----------



## nateyboy (Feb 24, 2009)

*Crank is a 1-piece*

I've located some photos on Nostalgic that have some similar characteristics. Any Crescent or Crawford experts out there?


----------

